#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [資料] 古埃及神譜(獸人神)

## 北極狼

古埃及神譜(獸人神)
古埃及人的信仰屬多神教類，且多半都可以動物來作為其象徵。 以上一些資料給大家分享!

阿蒙 Amon 
底比斯的主神，因底比斯的興起而成為國家的主神。這個名字意指"The Hidden One"，聖獸是鵝和公羊。 

阿努比斯 Anubis 
外形幻化成山犬的死神，也是墓地的守護神。塞特與奈芙提斯之子，木乃伊的創造者。它引導死者的靈魂到審判的地方，同時監督審判，使死者免於第二次的死亡。 

安穆凱 Anuket 
在埃及十分崇拜安穆凱，並把她當成是克奴姆及沙提的女兒(或同伴)。聖獸是瞪羚。她被當成(冷)水神，人類的頭上戴有羽毛冠。 

阿頓 Aton (Aten) 
太陽頭上之圓盤，朝日剛露出地平線時的太陽神。在阿克奈天（即 Amenhotep IV）宗教改革時，被奉為唯一真神，他的繼任者 - 圖坦卡門王（Tuankhamun）因神官而恢復以前崇拜阿蒙•拉的信仰。 

阿匹斯 Apis 
它是最早將神性表現在動物身上的神祇，孟斐斯人多崇拜它。其象徵豐饒及生產力，乃一戴有太陽盤及聖蛇的公牛神，目前在孟斐斯有神牛墓，所埋葬的就是這些阿匹斯聖牛。 

阿陶姆 Atum 
落日之太陽神，為眾神之首，是創造世界的主神，蘇及泰夫姆特的父親。 

貝斯特 Bast (Bastet) 
貓神，崇拜中心在 Bubastis 的三角洲城。自從貓變成寵物後，貝斯特變成家中很重要的神祇及圖像。(貓殺死攻擊太陽神的蛇常被畫在紙沙草上)。 

貝斯 Bes 
本為非洲的原始信仰，十二王朝時期方進入埃及，是一有胡子且好笑的矮子，充份顯示出想像力聚集的成果，是以往的埃及人所沒有的。其被當成音樂之神，且保護那些表演的孩子們。 

荷魯斯四子 Four Sons of Horus 
這四個兒子是負責保護奧西裏斯的身體。 

艾謝特 Amset 
荷魯斯的四個兒子之一，看似木乃伊，保護已死人的肝，也被伊西斯女神保護。 

哈碧 Hapi (Golden Dawn，Ahephi) 
荷魯斯的四個兒子之一，是一具有狒狒頭的木乃伊，保護已死人的肺，也被奈芙提斯女神保護。 

杜米特夫 Duamutef (Tuamutef;Golden Dawn，Thmoomathph) 
荷魯斯的四個兒子之一，是一具有狐狼頭的木乃伊，保護已死人的胃，也被奈斯女神保護。 

奎本漢穆夫 Qebhsenuef 
荷魯斯的四個兒子之一，是一具有獵鷹頭的木乃伊，保護已死人的腸，也被塞勒凱特女神保護。

----------


## 北極狼

艾德喬 Edjo 
三角洲的蛇神，下埃及的象徵及守護神。 

給布 Geb (Seb) 
大地之神，表示植物生長繁茂的地面。地球之神，蘇及泰夫姆特之子；奴特的兄弟及丈夫；奧西裏斯，伊西斯，塞特，奈芙提斯的父親。聖獸是鵝，通常以黑或綠皮膚男人的形象出現，分別表現生長的萬物及肥沃的尼羅河。有人說它掌有死者靈魂是否下地獄的權柄，使人不能上天堂。 

荷魯斯 Horus 
鷹神，王權的守護者，外形幻化為鷹；為奧西裏斯與伊西斯之子。法老即為人間的荷魯斯。 

哈波奎特斯 Harpocrates (Hor-pa-kraat;Golden Dawn，Hoor-par-kraat) 
孩提時的荷魯斯(Horus the child)， 用以區別年長後的荷魯斯。它保護上埃及的小孩子，頭發旁分並吸著手指。 

哈托爾 Hathor (Het-Heru，Het-Hert) 
愛及豐饒的女神，是古埃及所有女神中最美的，外形幻化成牡牛。埃及最古老的女神之一，希臘文提及其為天空女神。它經常被視予和伊西斯相同，主要崇拜地在 Edfu ，以為是荷魯斯之妻。在底比斯它曾被認為是死神，但是一般均認為它是愛、舞、酒及外國之神。 

海奎特 Heqet 
青蛙頭的女神，乃八個最被隱士崇拜的神祇之一。在 Antinoe 被視為是克奴姆之妻。 

海魯-拉-哈 Heru-ra-ha 
由Ra-Hoor-Khuit 和Hoor-par-Kraat 組成。這個名字在埃及文中意指"Horus and Ra be Praised!"(讚美荷魯斯及拉)當然，這是不同與言所翻譯出來的意義，或許只是因為要進入不同文化所譯的。 

伊姆賀特普 Imhotep (Imouthis) 
是建築師，醫生，更是第三王朝 Zoser 王的宰相，為 Zoser 王在塞加拉(Sakkara)建造了階梯金字塔。在他死後被奉為醫藥之神及布塔神之子，與托特神同為書記的守護神；希臘則尊之為 Asklepios。 

伊西斯 Isis (Auset) 
守護死者的女神，亦為生命與健康之神。奧西裏斯之妻，荷魯斯之母，奈芙提斯的姐妹。她可以說是埃及神話中最重要亦最受歡迎的女神之一，古埃及人相信她是宇宙間最有魔力的魔術師，因為她知道太陽神的秘密名字。她保護荷魯斯的兒子艾謝特；幫助奧西裏斯復生，且幫助他管理冥城。 

凱宏斯 Khons (Chons)/孔蘇 Khonsu 
底比斯三神之一(阿蒙及姆特)，月神，亦為醫療之神，其父為阿蒙神，母為姆特神，三神同立於一座，在卡納克外圍有其神廟。關於它最有名的故事應是它在古遊戲Senet中與托特為對，並以它的光為賭注；托特贏了比賽，因此它無法展現它所有的光芒——除了滿月時(這或許正是月有陰晴的傳說吧)。 

凱布利 Khepri 
甲蟲神，亦為早晨之太陽神，常被認為與拉相同。代表太陽在天上周行一日的路徑。Kheper在埃及文中意指許多，但根據上下文所得，多指創造或轉換("to creat" or "to transform"，而且也代表了聖甲蟲。它之所以受此尊重乃因太陽的升起就像甲蟲滾動著它的卵，因此它代表了太陽在天空運行的推進器。

----------


## 北極狼

克奴姆 Khnum 
公羊神，創造神之一，配偶是海奎特，奈斯或沙提。 

敏 Min (Menu，Amsu) 
生產及收獲之神，亦為道路和沙漠旅行者的守護神，可布特斯之主神。全名是Menu-ka-mut-f("Min， Bull of his Mother"，是一個很男性化的神，通常人們把萵苣當成祭品獻給它，然後吃掉便能獲得成年的標志(成年禮)。乃愛之女神奎特的丈夫。 

莫 Month (Mentu，Men Thu) 
在阿蒙神興起之前是底比斯的主神，通常以一獵鷹頭人身的形象和荷魯斯一起出現，乃戰爭之神。 

姆特 Mut (Golden Dawn，Auramooth) 
戰爭女神，阿蒙神之妻，孔蘇神之母，外形幻化成母獅。Mut這個名字在埃及文中意指母親，是月神孔蘇之母。 

馬特 Maat 
正義、真理、秩序之神，為一配帶羽毛(上刻有其名)的年輕女神。在冥府執行審判時，是將死者的心臟和她的羽毛一起放在天秤的兩邊稱重。托特的妻子，拉的女兒，其名暗示真實及正義，秩序。 

奈夫圖 Nefertum 
布塔與塞克荷邁特最小的兒子，常以一個年青的小孩，頭戴王冠坐在盛開的蓮花的形象出現。 

奈斯 Neith (Net，Neit; Gold Dawn，Thoum-aesh-neith) 
非常古老的戰爭女神，崇拜地在Delta，智慧女神，保護杜米特夫，鱷魚神索貝克之母。 

邁荷貝特 Nekhbet 
保護上埃及的女神，常戴著上埃及的王冠。 

奈芙提斯 Nephthys 
守護死者的女神。塞特之妻，阿努比斯之母。給布和奴特最小的小孩，當塞特殺了奧西裏斯時，她背棄丈夫塞特，並協助伊西斯照顧荷魯斯。奧西裏斯四子中，它保護的是哈碧。 

奴特 Nut 
天空女神，太陽之母。蘇和泰夫姆特之女，給布的妻子與姐妹，奧西裏斯、伊西斯、塞特、奈芙提斯的母親，通常被畫成一具有藍色皮膚的女人，身體含有星星，四肢撐在地面，表示天空在地球上的弧度。 

奧西裏斯 Osiris 
豐饒之神，文明的賜予者。冥界之王，執行人死後是否可得永生的審判。 
一般在壁畫中，若臉上涂有綠色顏料，則表示在復活中或已經復活。它的崇拜儀式起於阿拜多斯(Abydos)，因此那裏有許多它的神廟。它變得受歡迎是在中王國以後，十八王朝時它可能是最廣泛被崇拜的神祇，同時，持續到晚期埃及。 

布塔 Ptah 
萬物的創造者，除了為國王與職工的守護神之外，亦為孟斐斯的主神。通常以一有胡子且戴著無邊帽的男人木乃伊形像出現，手握著 Uas(phoenix-headed)權杖，安克(Ankh)和Djed(安定的象徵)。常以Ptah-seker-ausar的名字和塞克，奧西裏斯一起被崇拜；塞克荷邁特之夫，奈夫圖之父。 

奎特 Qetesh 
本為敘利亞的神祇，乃愛及美的女神。通常以一美麗的裸女站或坐在獅子上，手上握著花，鏡或蛇的形象，以正面出現(和一般埃及畫不同)，敏之妻。 

拉 Ra 
即太陽神，中王國和新王國時代握有絕對的權威。蘇及奈夫姆特之父，奴特與給布的祖父，奧西裏斯等人的曾祖父，荷魯斯的曾曾祖父。十八王朝後，因為奧西裏斯及伊西斯的受歡迎，連帶它也是，以Ra netjer-aa neb-pet("Ra， the great God， Lord of Heaven" ，更晚一些，它變成宇宙的主宰阿蒙•拉。

----------


## 北極狼

沙提 Sati 
大象女神，克奴姆之妻，有人的頭並戴有上埃及王冠，頭上並有羚羊角。 

塞特 Seth 
沙漠、外國之神，象徵風雨不順的季節，是奧西裏斯和荷魯斯最大的敵人。十九王朝始為它翻案，重新被視為一偉大的神祇，仁慈地壓抑沙漠及外國的力量以保護埃及。 

塞克 Seker 
光之神，保護死者的靈魂通過地底世界以達來生，在孟斐斯被視為具有布塔部份神性的Ptah-seker或Ptah-seker-ausar。通常乃一具有鷹頭的木乃伊，類似布塔。 

塞克荷邁特 Sekhmet 
母獅女神，在孟斐斯被視為是布塔之妻，由拉自自己眼裏的火焰所創造，乃是為了懲罰人們所犯的罪；晚期則變成一愛好和平的女神，與慈善的貝斯特相近。 

塞勒凱特 Selket 
蝎子女神，多為有保持平衡的蝎子在頭上的形象，為活著無辜的人們請願，亦被當成婦女分娩時的幫手，並曾送出七只蝎子保護伊西斯免於塞特的迫害。其乃奎本漢穆夫的保護者，之所以變得有名乃因在圖坦卡門王墓中有些關於它的收藏品在1970年代曾至美國展出。 

塞拉匹斯 Serapis 
衰退時期的神，由希臘人綜合奧西裏斯與阿匹斯所設計出的，被當成是伊西斯的丈夫，來生與肥沃生產力之神，同時也是醫生與煩惱解決者。它從未獲得太多埃及人的崇拜，崇拜地在亞歷山卓。 

蘇 Shu 
大氣（空氣）之神，通常會和奴特、給布一起出現，它立於中，支撐著奴特，而給布則橫臥於下。這個名字或許和字根she(dry， empty)有關。它是太陽光擬人化出來的神，與泰夫姆特分享一個靈魂。 

索貝克 Sobek 
鱷魚神，崇拜地在Arsinoe，希臘名之為Crocoldilopolis，意指鱷魚；據說它具有四倍的神性，因為它具有四種元素:拉的火，蘇的空氣，給布的地球及奧西裏斯的水。在死者之書中，它保護甫出生的荷魯斯，並幫助伊西斯及奈芙提斯消滅塞特。 

索提斯 Sothis 
天狼星女性化的名字，早期其實是獵戶座(being the consort of Sahu-Osiris， which was Orion)，與哈托爾聯合。 

泰夫姆特 Tefnut 
雨雲女神，拉之女，蘇之妻子與姐妹，給布與奴特之母，乃一具有母獅頭的女神，名字可能來自Teftef(to spit， to moisten)及Nu(水，天空)。 

托特 Thoth 
計算、學問與智慧之神，外形或作紅鷺，或作狒狒，帶著筆及卷軸，亦為文字發明者。 

托荷艾瑞斯 Thoueris 
荷馬女神，具豐富的生產力以及在婦女分娩時保護她們，與貝斯是同伴。

----------


## 亞多士

話說在古埃及歷史裡...
阿蒙神和蘇（太陽神）有過一段主神爭奪期...
主要是新上任的法老個人偏好蘇（太陽神）...
但祭司們還是喜歡原來的主神...
所以就有一小段紛爭期...
詳情可以去看天使帝國的埃及史...
還蠻詳盡的

----------


## 满月狼嗥

真的獲益不淺呢！
原來有不少的神在埃及。
如果不談也不知。

----------


## 鵺影

從來沒發現埃及神有這麼多...  :onion_22:  

畢竟一般常見到的都是那幾個(例如阿努比斯),
不知道跟奧林帕斯山的希臘眾神哪個比較多...

(奧林帕斯眾神的愛情史超亂,尤其是宙斯...
看了上面的簡介,埃及神好像比較不會亂搞?)

----------


## 狼狼

[spacer]塞特 Seth 
沙漠、外國之神，象徵風雨不順的季節，是奧西裏斯和荷魯斯最大的敵人。十九王朝始為它翻案，重新被視為一偉大的神祇，仁慈地壓抑沙漠及外國的力量以保護埃及。 [spacer]

塞特不是軒3的主角嗎，聽說他是撒旦的助手呢~

----------


## Ghostalker

埃及有許多神都是一個神有好幾個名字，因此如果光看名字的話，總共有2000多位神呢。我的意思是說，埃及的確有相當多的地方神衹......

我對埃及神話的大概體係還算是比較清楚，不過正在征集細節中......有許多細節都很少有記載......誰能買到未刪節版的《古埃及宗教》.......

----------


## 跳跳抓抓

埃及有三個神話係統：阿拜多斯、底比斯、赫利奧波力斯（怎麼都是斯……）

所以神的位置、神名、之間的關係都很混亂……

現階段所知的埃及神話都是經由古希臘人所流傳下來的，好比英語變成美式英語那樣（這個比喻貌似亂來的 囧）...結果可想而知[/s]

----------


## 弒犬

我知道的是阿努比 失是古埃及的死神     我看有更奇怪的論文說月亮是人掛上去的

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

埃及的神祇還真多呢...

不過大部分聽到的都只有阿努比斯跟太陽神

又增加一些知識了!!

不過一次看到那麼多神祇真的點有傻眼呢

不知道埃及跟希臘的神誰比較多呢

希臘也只聽到特定幾個神的名子

其他一大堆的神也很少提到呢

不像佛道教 只有佛祖 玉皇大帝等等較少數的神..

----------


## 八神菲特

其實阿努比斯是歐西里斯和奈芙提斯的小孩

----------


## 許狼中將

埃及最早本身就是多神教的國家！
只是後來時間的推動和歷史的關係，讓他變成伊斯蘭教世界的一部分！
埃及的眾神是我比較喜歡的！
並不全是人類，我想這有和大自然共存的意思！
一看到那些神的名字就有玩《神話世紀》的感覺！

----------

